# Black Sin knackt und knarzt



## ck-master (13. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Mein Black Sin knackt und knarzt seit einiger Zeit im Bereich Sattelstütze.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das Knarzen vom Rahmen kommt.
Sobald ich den Sattel verlasse, ist das Knarzen verschwunden.....
Eine andere Sattelstütze, anderen Sattel, und 3 verschiedene Sattelklemmen sowie 2 verschiedene Carbonmontagepasten habe ich schon versucht.

Hat Jemand noch einen anderen Vorschlag?
Es macht mich wahnsinnig


----------



## trbngr (14. August 2015)

Hallo, hatte dasselbe Problem. Meine lösung sah so aus : Alles an Montagepaste aus dem Sitzrohr Entfernen. Dann WD 40 oder Brunox nehmen, die lange Tülle draufstecken und so weit es geht ins Sitzrohr einführen, dann quasi einmal innen um das rohr rum satt einsprühen. Beim rausnehmen aufpassen das nix an den Klemmbereich tropft. Den Klemmbereich habe ich dann ganz wenig mit der Dynamics Paste eingeschmiert und das Knacken war weg.
Ich vermute die Flaschenhalter - Helicoils als Knackursache.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ck-master (15. August 2015)

Hallo 

Danke für deine antwort.
Habs ausprobiert und es hat (erstmal) funktioniert.
Aber heute nach 50km rennen wars wieder da


----------



## filiale (16. August 2015)

trbngr schrieb:


> Hallo, hatte dasselbe Problem. Meine lösung sah so aus : Alles an Montagepaste aus dem Sitzrohr Entfernen. Dann WD 40 oder Brunox nehmen, die lange Tülle draufstecken und so weit es geht ins Sitzrohr einführen, dann quasi einmal innen um das rohr rum satt einsprühen. Beim rausnehmen aufpassen das nix an den Klemmbereich tropft. Den Klemmbereich habe ich dann ganz wenig mit der Dynamics Paste eingeschmiert und das Knacken war weg.
> Ich vermute die Flaschenhalter - Helicoils als Knackursache.
> LG



Das dürfte es doch ohne Flaschenhalter und somit ohne Belastung auch nicht knacken, oder ?


----------



## trbngr (16. August 2015)

So gesehen , haste Recht.  Jedoch hat bei mir die Brunox infusion ; bisjetzt was gebracht.


----------



## ipuoL (11. September 2015)

habe jetzt nach 4 Monaten das selbe Problem mit meinem Black Sin 8.0... es ist so nervig, dass es fast bei jedem Tritt, Huckel knackt und knarzt. Hat mittlerweile noch jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Nessi (26. September 2015)

Habe das gleiche Problem. Mir scheint der Sitzrohrdurchmesser geringfügig zu gross zu sein. Habe aber kein passendes Innenmikrometer, um zu messen. Ich habe die Sattelstütze unten mit Flüssiggummi besprüht und verewende im Klemmbereich Montagpaste. Bisher scheint das geholfen zu haben. Das Geknacke geht einem wirklichauf den Zwirn.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ipuoL (26. September 2015)

Hatte jetzt auch Montagepaste verwendet, hat aber nicht geholfen. Fahre nun Montag nachabsprache mit radon nach Bonn und lass es da checken, da ich auch eine radiale kerbe im klemmbereich habe im rahmen. Hast du die auch?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trbngr (13. November 2015)

Nee. Habe zwei Schlitze. ..... Was ist denn jetzt aus der Sache geworden ?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ipuoL (13. November 2015)

Habe einen neuen Rahmen und knacken ist weg


----------



## trbngr (13. November 2015)

Yeah. ! Das ist doch cooli

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipuoL (14. November 2015)

Jop, wird trotzdem abgegeben um auf zwei bikes umzusteigen falls du noch eins suchst^^


----------



## RAFI78 (22. Mai 2016)

OOOHHH wie ich lese bin ich nich der einzige mit dem Leiden.
Habe auch ein neuen Rahmen bekommen und nun nach 300km  wieder ein knacken 
Erst fing es an beim überfahren von bodenwellen zeitweise nen knack abzugeben und mittlerweile knackt es  sehr oft was echt nervig ist..egal ob im sitzen/im stehen/ rollend oder unter belastung..es knackt aus dem Bereich des Rahmens Sattelstütze... genau wie beim ersten Rahmen.
Das Lustige an der Sache ist, das für die Strecken die ich fahre, würde von der Belastung her auch ein Damenrad aus dem Baummarkt reichen! (Asphalt oder wenns ma hochkommt Schotter vom Ruhrtal Radweg)
Nunja wenigstens haben meine Kollegen ihren Spaß mit meinem Leid..Sprüche wie :" Wieviele Rahmen nimmst du mit auf die Tour?" krieg ich nun ständig.
Werd ma morgen nen Radonpartner in meiner Nähe aufsuchen und hoffen das ich nich wieder ohne Fahrrad Heim komm


----------

